# Mr. Mack



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Congratulations on your new baby boy! Mack is adorable and it looks like your kids are smitten with him


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Mack is precious. And it only gets better! Keep us posted with great pictures.


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Thank you! He is a very special boy! We are trying to enjoy every minute because he is already growing and changing so fast. He started sleeping from 9 pm-6 am this past weekend and we started puppy school. He is learning his commands so fast! Of course he was the smartest puppy in the class lol!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Mack is really adorable, Congratulations. 
Sounds like he's a smart boy, have fun.


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks! We have high hopes for Mack!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Gotta ask= Mack the Knife?
He is darling.


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Prism Goldens said:


> Gotta ask= Mack the Knife?
> He is darling.


Haha! It should be with those teeth!! LOL! It's for our last name (we aren't very original). He's a good old Scottish boy too! It just seems to suit him as he has such a strong presence! The kids came up with quite a few interesting names (my son wanted to name him "cousins"), but Mack was the only one we could agree on.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Mack is just adorable!


----------



## elway (Jan 23, 2015)

Yeah "cousins" would have been a bit odd 

You are so right, once you get a puppy it's hard to think what it was like without him! Glad you're enjoying these early weeks so much


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Enjoying being carried:


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving!! 
:--heart:
Mr. Mack


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Enjoying a very unseasonably warm day!


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Someone is very tired after chasing all of the rain drops in the puddles


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

He is a cutie.


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Cpc1972 said:


> He is a cutie.


Thanks! I love him to pieces!


----------



## Stay_Golden (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh, he's a doll baby.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Love all the pictures. He is so handsome!


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

You got a 'WINNER' !


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Congrats he's so handsome!!!!


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Jud said:


> You got a 'WINNER' !


We sure think so!!


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks guys! He is so handsome, and all boy! LOL


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

The sock thief strikes again!


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Must be a golden thing...:


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Goodness, he's so adorable!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I don't know if I've said that before, but your sig pic is absolutely adorable! He looks like such a sweetie in his elf costume. And I think you're right, the love for waterbottles must be a golden thing!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Mr. Mack is so cute! I love the elf suit photo. What an adorable little guy! And maybe he is stealing those socks so he can fill them with presents for you at Christmas


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

aesthetic said:


> I don't know if I've said that before, but your sig pic is absolutely adorable! He looks like such a sweetie in his elf costume. And I think you're right, the love for waterbottles must be a golden thing!



Thanks!! He is such a sweetie!


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

G-bear said:


> Mr. Mack is so cute! I love the elf suit photo. What an adorable little guy! And maybe he is stealing those socks so he can fill them with presents for you at Christmas



LOL! You never know!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh my god, Mr MACK is ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!! 

How do you manage to get any work done with that face around? I know I would not be able to do anything but stare/cuddle with him!! 

I simply LOVE your signature pic...!! Great pictures, thanks for sharing!!

(I am liberal with my usage of exclamation marks (!), but I honestly think that i am out of control in this post because of your puppy!!!!!)


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

goldenewbie said:


> Oh my god, Mr MACK is ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> How do you manage to get any work done with that face around? I know I would not be able to do anything but stare/cuddle with him!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Goldenewbie! It is a struggle to get ANY work done because I just want to play with him! Even when I'm at work I'm on here. :no: I just read your thread, I love, love, love your avatar and your guy is soooo handsome! I'm so sorry to hear about his tooth! Poor sweet baby! Hope everything works out! :crossfing


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Last night I introduced Mack to his Kong Wobbler. He went wild!! This is my new favorite toy! And after the frenzy he worked himself into, he needed a nap.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoying the great pictures of Mr. Mack, he's sooooo adorable, beautiful pup. 
Love the Elf suit, the look on his face is priceless....


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks Carolina Mom! Believe it or not he didn't mind the elf suit so much lol!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Love the suit! I'll have to look into that toy. Our guy will be home soon!


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

AngelCoopersMom said:


> Love the suit! I'll have to look into that toy. Our guy will be home soon!


I like the interactive puzzles they have too. I love watching how focused he gets figuring them out. Food motivation is a wonderful thing!!!

I've been following your thread as well. Can't wait to see more pics when he comes home!


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

I am becoming addicted to training with Mack. He is so much fun to work with. Here are a few pics of him in class last week and a few random cute ones because I couldn't resist. My question is what do you use as a special high value treat for a dog with a sensitive stomach? I have yet to find anything that agrees with him. I have been using his kibble a lot but am afraid he eventually gets a little bored with it. When ever I use any treat, even cooked meat he ends up with loose stool and we have to spend days recovering which cuts into training.


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

He is so precious. My didn't enjoy most treats and snub her nose to it. I used her kibble and she still hasn't tired of it. He looks so comfy I his bed.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Mr. Mack just keeps getting cuter! It looks like he is doing great with his training too! For high value training treats I have used dehydrated sweet potatoes and dehydrated pumpkin. I have a food dehydrator but I think that they can be made in an oven if you don't have a dehydrator. The pumpkin is good with sensitive stomachs I have learned and Bailey loves the treats. Thanks for posting such adorable pics of Mr. Mack


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Have you tried cheese? What's the main source of protein in Mack's food, maybe you could try that? I've never had experience with a sensitive stomach in dogs, so I'm not to helpful. Hopefully someone with more experience can help


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

How the heck did I miss adorable Mack's thread? He makes me want to get another puppy! 

If you enjoy training him - you should also check out the courses here - they are six weeks long, and are all based on positive training. We are in our second session and I LOVE these classes and the instructors - we take them at Bronze level. 

The next session starts February 1st and registration will open up 2 weeks prior. 

Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - Schedule


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

rabernet said:


> How the heck did I miss adorable Mack's thread? He makes me want to get another puppy!"
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! He is my baby!
> ...


I've seen these classes mentioned on the forum before. I just looked at the website. I think I may try one. Thanks so much for the suggestion! I don't know if I'm confident enough to try it a the bronze level as I am a complete novice. :


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

aesthetic said:


> Have you tried cheese? What's the main source of protein in Mack's food, maybe you could try that? I've never had experience with a sensitive stomach in dogs, so I'm not to helpful. Hopefully someone with more experience can help


I am feeding Acana grain free duck and pear after not succeeding with a few others. I have tried cheese in the past and it seemed to bother him, but I may try again at some point because I think his GI track was so irritated. I also tried some roast beef, boiled chicken (which made him very sick), dehydrated hot dogs, and many other things. I give very small amounts when trying new things and without fail he ends up with loose stool or stool encased in mucus. He likes it all they just don't like him.


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

G-bear said:


> Mr. Mack just keeps getting cuter! It looks like he is doing great with his training too! For high value training treats I have used dehydrated sweet potatoes and dehydrated pumpkin. I have a food dehydrator but I think that they can be made in an oven if you don't have a dehydrator. The pumpkin is good with sensitive stomachs I have learned and Bailey loves the treats. Thanks for posting such adorable pics of Mr. Mack


I am def going to try this. I just bought some organic sweet potatoes. I also add a teaspoon of pure pumpkin to his kibble and he does well with that so maybe that will work! Thanks so much for the suggestion!! :crossfing


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

macdougallph1 said:


> I've seen these classes mentioned on the forum before. I just looked at the website. I think I may try one. Thanks so much for the suggestion! I don't know if I'm confident enough to try it a the bronze level as I am a complete novice. :


The classes are very clear - what I like about them as opposed to live classes - is that in my local obedience, we have the class and then I have to try to remember everything the instructor told us. 

With Fenzi - I have their written leture material - as well as the videos that all the instructors include (short less than 3 min videos) to help clarify. And you have access to the forums to see the feedback that the gold members are getting - there's usually always a gold member who has the same type of struggles you have and seeing the instructor's feedback is great. 

And I save it all to Evernote as well - so it's always available to me.


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

rabernet said:


> The classes are very clear - what I like about them as opposed to live classes - is that in my local obedience, we have the class and then I have to try to remember everything the instructor told us.
> 
> With Fenzi - I have their written leture material - as well as the videos that all the instructors include (short less than 3 min videos) to help clarify. And you have access to the forums to see the feedback that the gold members are getting - there's usually always a gold member who has the same type of struggles you have and seeing the instructor's feedback is great.
> 
> And I save it all to Evernote as well - so it's always available to me.


There seem to be a lot of plusses to them. Thanks for the tips! I like that you can take the classes whatever day and time works best for you. I'm going to start looking into which class would be a good starter for me now so I can sign up when registration opens.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

macdougallph1 said:


> I am def going to try this. I just bought some organic sweet potatoes. I also add a teaspoon of pure pumpkin to his kibble and he does well with that so maybe that will work! Thanks so much for the suggestion!! :crossfing


Just wanted to let you know that after making the dehydrated sweet potato or pumpkin treats store them in the fridge. They will keep for about 2 weeks.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Mr. Mack is so awesome. Thanks for sharing him and your adventures with him so far. I keep reading and learning. Golden people are amazing.


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Mr. Mack saw snow for the first time this morning...and he LOVED it!!! I didn't get any pics unfortunately but, it was adorable!! I wish I didn't have to leave for work! He ran through it, pawed at it, ate it, and was in heaven! I love all the firsts!!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

We would love to see more adorable Mack pictures!


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

I hope everyone had a safe and happy new years! It's family movie night in the MacDougall house and Mack can't decide who he wants to snuggle with. :

Yesterday he went on his first hike and he did really well! He met a lot of people and other dogs and was amazingly polite. He got so many compliments on how good mannered he was. I can't even take any credit, he is just such an amazing boy (sorry for the bragging lol:doh. When we got home we gave him a bath and he didn't seem to mind. Afterwards he zoomed all over the house and yard drying himself off. 

I have to say, I don't know who this handsome dog is and what he is doing with my puppy?!?! Mack is 16 weeks now and 22 lbs. A little on the small side, but from everything I have heard and read, that's not a bad thing. Tomorrow is his last Puppy K1 class. We will start Puppy K2 in 2 weeks. I am still on the hunt for a service dog trainer in my area for my son. For now we will just continue with his foundation training. He is showing some really promising signs besides being incredible smart and trainable. On our walks he always stops and wants to check on and wait for the kids. He is very aware of them already. He also is very concerned any time either child cries or gets hurt. He runs right over and licks and sits right with them. I'm hoping these are traits that will carry over into some training for my sons seizures. 

He is really starting to look like a dog more and more and less like a puppy. How does it happen so fast? He literally grows in his sleep!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Yes, they literally grow right before your eyes!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Cute. He looks like he does so good with the kiddos.


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Cpc1972 said:


> Cute. He looks like he does so good with the kiddos.


Thanks! He is really good. He still has his normal puppy moments, but for the most part he is all about the loving! Lol!


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

My favorite time of day is the early morning with Mr. Mack. When he is all cuddly and just wants to snuggle up on the couch with me while I have my coffee. 

Mack is a little temperamental about going on walks. Ive been walking him in my yard on leash since day one. Now he is vaccinated and can safely walk more places but he is hesitant. He sometimes refuses. Sometimes he will walk fine. He graduated from puppy k1 yesterday. He has done so well throughout all of the training except yesterday they wanted me to walk him zig zag though cones, like weaving...he refused for me. He completely put on the breaks.  He did it for the trainer though. I'm not sure what that was all about?!? I've been certain not to force him or drag him when he doesn't want to walk so he won't have a negative association with it. And to my knowledge he's never been frightened on a walk. Anyone encounter this? How did you work on it?


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

He is wonderful! Sounds like he is doing so well. Rundle as a puppy also was sometimes hesitant when walking new places. My advice would be to wait it out with him. Don't force him to move forward, but also don't give in and turn around (e.g. go back home). Just wait until he is a little more comfortable/sure that he's not going to get his way, and then keep going on your way. Remember, you know what's best


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

3Pebs3 said:


> He is wonderful! Sounds like he is doing so well. Rundle as a puppy also was sometimes hesitant when walking new places. My advice would be to wait it out with him. Don't force him to move forward, but also don't give in and turn around (e.g. go back home). Just wait until he is a little more comfortable/sure that he's not going to get his way, and then keep going on your way. Remember, you know what's best


Thanks 3Pebs3! I am starting to get a complex! He is really funny! He'll walk better if he's in a group, like with me and the kids. But if one of the kids lags behind he will stop and wait until they catch up. I have less luck with just me. 
Hopefully he's just a little nervous and he will gain confidence with age. I just keep trying to make it positive. I think I will withhold some of his kibble tomorrow and see if I can get him to walk with some motivation.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

macdougallph1 said:


> Thanks 3Pebs3! I am starting to get a complex! He is really funny! He'll walk better if he's in a group, like with me and the kids. But if one of the kids lags behind he will stop and wait until they catch up. I have less luck with just me.
> Hopefully he's just a little nervous and he will gain confidence with age. I just keep trying to make it positive. I think I will withhold some of his kibble tomorrow and see if I can get him to walk with some motivation.


I definitely rewarded Rundle while walking. I honestly wouldn't worry too much. As I said, Rundle would hesitate/whine sometimes while in new places, or going in a direction she didn't want to go. Now she walks everywhere, pulling like a crazy ahead of me! I had to get a head harness so that she would quit pulling my arm off. It's really just a puppy thing. As long as you expose/socialize him, he will grow into a confident boy. Maybe not a fearless boy, but one that is confident and trusts you


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Mr. Mack just keeps getting cuter. He is absolutely adorable. I second the recommendation for treats and a harness. When Bailey was about younger the only way I could get him to cooperate on a walk was with a pocket full of treats. The harness I bought helped greatly with pulling (he preferred to walk well ahead of me and pretend he didn't know me). Finally he has figured out that the best way to walk is by my side in step with me. Probably because that behavior comes with lots of treats and praise. These goldens are so very food motivated!


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

OK you guys have made me feel better! I'm glad to hear it could just be a puppy thing! I am so worried about making mistakes in this impressionable time! Thank god for everyones advice!! I'd be lost without it!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

macdougallph1 said:


> OK you guys have made me feel better! I'm glad to hear it could just be a puppy thing! I am so worried about making mistakes in this impressionable time! Thank god for everyones advice!! I'd be lost without it!


No problem. I worried about everything while raising Rundle. Next time around I will sleep much easier having gone through this experience.


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Mr. Mack went to a puppy socialization class today where he got to play with 2 other puppies and we all worked on our basic commands in a new setting with lots of distractions. I was so impressed with how well Mack did. He was so engaged. They brought in 6 month old dog that was having some issues. Initially he did really well with Mack, but once the other puppy tried to join in he snapped a bit and went after Mack, I think because he was already playing with him. The trainer immediately intervened, but he did scare Mack a bit. They tried a few more times after time outs with the other dog, but he ultimately had to be removed. I felt really bad for him and his owners, but I have to admit I was relieved when he left. I checked Mack over and thankfully he wasn't hurt. He recovered fine and continued playing the rest of the class. I kind of wish I was made aware from the beginning that he had issues that they were working on...but I guess no harm no foul?!?  

I am continuing to encourage Mack's bonding with my son. My son got scared the other day and cried. Mack ran right over and started frantically licking his face. I praised him like crazy!! Here are the two of them snug as a bug in a rug!! I love this dog soo much! He is so special to me! Like another child! I never dreamed that he would fit so easily in with us!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

So sweet!!


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Mack was 4 months on 1/7/16 so I switched him from 3 feedings a day to 2 today. He did well with it so far. Didn't seem too hungry midday. What age did you go to 2 feedings?


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Sounds like you have a really sweet and sensitive puppy! So nice for your son and Mr. Mack to grow up together. I'm going to keep Bodie on 3 meals, until he starts leaving food in the bowl, then move him to 2. He's a huge scarfer, sooo, that's probably not going to happen!! I have to put his food in treat balls, or he inhales it!


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Oh YES...Mack loves to scarf his too! Kong, Kong wobbler, and food puzzles are our best friend lol! If there is food anywhere Mack will sniff it out! I was somewhat surprised that he did well with 2x a day. 

He is such a good puppy! We are so fortunate to have gotten him!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

We switched Kaizer to 2 meals a day at around 4 months. It was a gradual process though, we basically waited until he started whining at his food bowl before we fed him his midday meal. It didn't take us too long to completely drop the midday meal.


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

My son and Mack's bedtime routine...where am I going to sleep?!? LOL


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

The pics of your son cuddling with Mack are adoreable! They obviously have quite a bond between them. You have a winner as a SD for your son in Mr. Mack. You can see the devotion to him in those pictures. And it kinda looks like you will be sleeping on the floor


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Yes they have bonded nicely! I was worried that it would be difficult to bond them since my son is developmentally delayed and I provide all of Mack's care, but nope...they love each other! I'll suck it up and sleep on the floor lol!


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Caught Mack trying to catch snowflakes on his tongue! He LOVES the snow! He hops, leaps, digs with both his nose and paws! He is the epitome of a puppy in the snow! It makes taking him out in this winter storm Jonas bearable!


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

A couple more :


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

He sounds like a very, very special dog! I am so happy he is in your home. And of course, he could not be more adorable!


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

He is so adorable! Those tongue shots are so hard to get! I've only got one and it was by accident. Makes me smile, every time I look at it. Has it stopped snowing there yet?


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

What a cutie. Love the snow pictures!
Tanner loved the snow yesterday too and we barely had any. Goldens and snow are so much fun!


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks guys! He is so funny! He couldn't wait to get back out there this morning!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Love every single picture! Tanner wanted to go back out yesterday afternoon and was so confused that all the snow was already gone. Not a trace left!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Mr Mack is adorable . You must have less snow than we have. Luna can't play in the snow it's too deep, she'll disappear  (especially because her color is so light).


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

LynnC said:


> Mr Mack is adorable . You must have less snow than we have. Luna can't play in the snow it's too deep, she'll disappear  (especially because her color is so light).


That's too funny! Poor baby can't play. We got maybe 5 o 6" which is much more manageable than the 5' plus we had last year. Praying we don't head in that direction again this year or I'll be needing to make paths for Mr. Mack!


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Mr. Mack is such a beauty!! Love that one by the tree, with his fluffy head and ears!


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

I just love Mack's photos. He looks like a real special guy.


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

He is just ADORABLE! What a sweetheart!!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Like wdadswell said - Mack's fluffy head is just too cute!


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks guys! I love his big fluffy head too!!


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Mack had a bath this afternoon...He wasn't thrilled to get into the tub, but was a good boy during his bath. Afterwards he had the craziest zoomies he's ever had! He was WILD! It was actually really funny to watch him act like a maniac because he's so calm for the most part. We have now nicknamed him Sir Big Head....and we wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

So sweet!! Bodie looks the exact same way! Big head, long body and long legs!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

So incredibly adorable. Glad he was good for you in the bath. Tanner did well too but I have a feeling he will be able to jump out of the tub in the next two baths or so. :-0


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

OMG he is so cute!! I can't even.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Catching up with Mr Mack , he's so gorgeous, love the photos!.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Love how Mr. Mack sits up so straight for the camera. Too cute! He'd definitely not camera shy.


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Mr. Mack and his BFF Wills the kitty. Wills was cuddling with my aunt on the couch and Mack decided he needed to get in on the love! 

And just to hijack Mack's thread, here is a pic of Wills cuddled up with my daughters 2 bunnies (siblings that were also rescues from the MSPCA). The amazing thing is Wills was an outside stray and had brought us many "presents." It's amazing how adaptable and loving animals can be!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Mr. Mack is such a cutie pie!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

So cute! I love when the just feel the need to cuddle.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Love those pics! I have a larger version of your Wills! That is awesome Wills and the bunnies get along! Love the lop ears!


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Daisy123 said:


> Mr. Mack is such a cutie pie!


Thanks Chloe and Daisy's mom!! Your girls are adorable too!!


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

wdadswell said:


> Love those pics! I have a larger version of your Wills! That is awesome Wills and the bunnies get along! Love the lop ears!


How old is your cat? Does Bodie like him?

I was shocked when the bunnies and the cat first snuggled up together. My cat was a hunter killer before so I was so nervous! He is completely different in the house!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Mack is absolutely adorable!! i love his face. Such a cute bunch of pictures too


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

macdougallph1 said:


> How old is your cat? Does Bodie like him?
> 
> I was shocked when the bunnies and the cat first snuggled up together. My cat was a hunter killer before so I was so nervous! He is completely different in the house!


I have 4 cats-youngest is 9. it was a nightmare when Nala was a pup (she has some terrier in her) Trying to keep her from chasing them was a full time job! I'm thankful Bodie likes them.


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

I found a couple of Mack's teeth on the floor and put them in a baggie for the tooth fairy and left for work. My son was sooo grossed out by them because there was a little bit of blood left, he couldn't bare to look at them. It was really funny watching his reaction. : Wellllllll......my babysitter accidentally grabbed the baggie and almost gave my son some chips in it with the teeth! He would have freaked lol! Thankfully she realized as she was opening the bag :doh: 

On a side note, Mack's breath is horrible!!! I have a cold and can't smell anything, but I can definitely smell his breath so I know it's really bad!  I looked in his mouth even though he didn't particularly want me to and everything looked ok other than a loose molar. Is the foul breath during teething common? Temporary?


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

The smelly breath is definitely common during teething. It should start to decrease after all his adult teeth come in. I found that ice helped Kaizer a lot during his teething period, have you tried it?


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

aesthetic said:


> The smelly breath is definitely common during teething. It should start to decrease after all his adult teeth come in. I found that ice helped Kaizer a lot during his teething period, have you tried it?


Not in the conventional way lol! But he has been grabbing hunks of ice outside and crunching on it. Thanks for the suggestion, Ill make a point to periodically give hime a few cubes. I was thinking of wetting and freezing one of his toys too.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Gigi's Mom had this idea-she puts water in containers and freezes them. So I started to freeze water with bits of chicken in it. I use a small rubber bowl, put a towel down and pop the ice out and its good for half an hour of fun! She does it outside, but with our weather, it's too mucky and the towel absorbs what little moisture, Bodie doesn't get! It doesn't slide either.


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

wdadswell said:


> Gigi's Mom had this idea-she puts water in containers and freezes them. So I started to freeze water with bits of chicken in it. I use a small rubber bowl, put a towel down and pop the ice out and its good for half an hour of fun! She does it outside, but with our weather, it's too mucky and the towel absorbs what little moisture, Bodie doesn't get! It doesn't slide either.


Thanks so much for sharing that! That's a fabulous idea too!!


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

The boys are watching the game together. One is betting on Denver, the other Carolina. We'll see who's gonna win :


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Mack turned 5 months old on the 7th! I can't believe how fast they grow! He's losing teeth left and right and the other day when I was brushing his teeth there was blood on the toothbrush. I felt awful for him. It was from a tooth that was very loose and I hit it the wrong way with the bristles. He is growing quite a bit of long hair between his toes so I think it may be time for his first official grooming. I'm afraid I'm going to catch it and hurt him when I clip his nails. I just need to find a place with a good reputation around me.

He is such an easy puppy so far. He is very trainable yet mellow. When I want to work he's always ready. I just hope he's an easy adolescent too :crossfing 

I signed us up for a scent work class that starts this weekend. I'm really excited to try it with him as I think he will love it. He loves all of the puzzles I give him so hopefully the scent work will be right up his alley! I am on the lookout for a level 2 obedience class that fits into my schedule since he previously did PK1 and PK2. In the meantime I am working with my breeder and working with Mack on self control in public. Like most puppies he loves everyone so right now I am working on having him sit and stay while someone approaches him. He already knows when I get home and let him out of the crate to sit and wait for me to pet him. It amazes me how even though he is so excited and wants attention and affection, he will sit and wait patiently. He does it automatically now with the kids as well. One of my favorite games to play with him is "touch." He follows and focuses so well on my hand and he's so enthusiastic! Dogs are amazing animals!


----------



## Kim1607 (Aug 6, 2015)

I love that picture of him with your cat! Does Mack ever chase him? Unfortunately Cary loved to chase our cats.


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Caught Mack sucking on his Snuggle Puppy...literally sitting on the couch relaxing with it in his mouth. He may physically be getting big, but he's still my baby!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He is soooooo cute, great picture.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

You should post that one in the February photo contest!! So sweet!


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Kim1607 said:


> I love that picture of him with your cat! Does Mack ever chase him? Unfortunately Cary loved to chase our cats.


He does chase the cat sometimes, but luckily our cat likes to play back sometimes...and when he's not in the mood to play with Mack, he lets him know. The cat will swat the dog in the chest and then rub his face on him like he's apologizing and Mack knows play time is over. It's funny because Mack plays with him like a cat pawing at him more than chasing now.

I think of your story and Cary often. I hope he's chasing as many cats as he'd like at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

wdadswell said:


> You should post that one in the February photo contest!! So sweet!


Thanks!! It would have been a good one lol, but I already put one in of him cuddling my daughter :


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I know I say this every time you post pictures of Mr. Mack, but I can't help it. He's so stinkin cute!! He has such a kissable face aw


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Two days of gorgeous weather is giving me major spring fever! We went for a lovely walk yesterday down by the beach and Mack loved it! He got so excited! I think I am definitely going to have a water lover on my hands! Can't wait for the warm weather to bring him swimming.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Love the new pictures! I look forward to introducing Tanner to water this summer too. Our in laws have a pool and there's a lake nearby (but tons of GA red clay which could be interesting). I hope he's past the eating everything phase by then so we can really just have fun and let loose.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

What a beautiful smile!! I'm going to have a water boy on my hands too! Can hardly wait


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mack*

Mack is beyond adorable!!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

How old is Mack again? He's such a sweetie. i think I have a water/mud lover on my hands too  Kaizer can't help but to jump in every!! puddle we come across, sometimes more than once


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

aesthetic said:


> How old is Mack again? He's such a sweetie. i think I have a water/mud lover on my hands too  Kaizer can't help but to jump in every!! puddle we come across, sometimes more than once


He'll be 24 weeks old tomorrow! Thanks he is a sweetie! I feel like we've had him forever! It's funny, I literally don't know what life was like without him lol! Thats so cute that Kaizer does that! I love when they stamp their paws in the puddles. 

Unfortunately, Mack is joining in on the tummy trouble fun that's been going on around here lately. My fault totally. Someone gave him some dog biscuits as a gift and since he's been perfect for so long and doing well with new things here and there, I figured I'd give them a shot yesterday for training when we were out and about. I read the ingredients and they seemed pretty bland...I gave him about 5 or 6 small biscuits and the loose stool started at 4 am. 

Another beautiful day today! We may go for a hike depending on how Mack is doing. So far he is acting his normal self and seems to be recovering with a small bland breakfast this morning. I have a long line leash that I'll try out with him. Sill working on recall so I'm too scared to let him off.


----------



## Kathy4807 (Feb 9, 2016)

Love the pics of Mac. We are getting our golden in 4 more weeks. Such an exciting time. We are from Ma also so we are hoping we have a milder rest of the winter than last year. Don't want to have to bring a puppy home in feet of snow...lol. Good luck with your little guy and hopefully our little girl is as well behaved and smart as he is. Btw love the pics of your son with him.


----------



## CnCFusion (Feb 15, 2016)

macdougallph1 said:


> Two days of gorgeous weather is giving me major spring fever! We went for a lovely walk yesterday down by the beach and Mack loved it! He got so excited! I think I am definitely going to have a water lover on my hands! Can't wait for the warm weather to bring him swimming.


I know! loving the weather this weekend!! 

Mack is adorable!! I noticed you are from MA as we are... do you mind me asking which breeder you got Mack from? I'm getting one from breeder in Maine in couple weeks!


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Kathy4807 said:


> Love the pics of Mac. We are getting our golden in 4 more weeks. Such an exciting time. We are from Ma also so we are hoping we have a milder rest of the winter than last year. Don't want to have to bring a puppy home in feet of snow...lol. Good luck with your little guy and hopefully our little girl is as well behaved and smart as he is. Btw love the pics of your son with him.


Thanks! That's so exciting! The waiting is so hard, isn't it?

We ended up going on a hike today as Macks tummy recovered very quickly thankfully. Here are a few pics of my guy after.


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

And a couple more


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

iPads acting up. Sorry and last one lol


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Mack is such a cutie . Don't you love the weather on the east coast this weekend? Had Luna on the beach this morning was gorgeous. This spring and summer will be so much fun with our pups.


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

LynnC said:


> Mack is such a cutie . Don't you love the weather on the east coast this weekend? Had Luna on the beach this morning was gorgeous. This spring and summer will be so much fun with our pups.


Did Luna swim? Mack tried to swim again today. He went in up to his elbows before I called him out.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

She didn't. She really wasn't interested. We even threw toys into the water and she put the breaks on . I'm hoping she warms up to the water we spend a lot of time at the beach in the summer, it would be a shame if she didn't like the water. 
Here's a pic of her today. Keeping her distance


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

The Easter Bunny came early at out house!


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Mack was 7 months old last week! I can't believe how fast his first year is going by! He had a friend over to play yesterday. She is a 9 1/2 month old spayed GR named Marley. I think he may have started marking the yard as he peed like 15 times in 2 hours... He hasn't started lifting his leg yet, but he sniffed the ground a whole lot and kept squatting to pee. It ended after she left. Has my guy entered THAT phase? LOL

As I mentioned in another post he is still a small guy. A lot of people ask if he's a female. I tell them they must think that because he's so good looking  I love him to pieces and can't wait to continue to watch him grow. 

He is still doing well with his training even though he is going through his adolescent phase. He seems to have developed selective hearing and sometimes he chooses to ignore me when I'm talking to him...typical teenager. He seems to continue to be very tuned into my son, which makes me hopeful he will sense his seizures. Whenever my son cries, Mack comes running and now lays himself across him. I praise him like crazy. The other day my son was sick and especially cranky and when Mack laid across him, my son told him "I love you Mack, but I need a little space!"


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Mack is beautiful and your son is adorable . I love the pic of Mack & Marley canoodling. His face is gorgeous, looks like a little lion .


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Have I ever mentioned how absolutely handsome I think Mack is?? I love his face. Your son is adorable too (you have a cute family!). I love the pictures of Mack with Marley, he looks like he's having so much fun!


----------



## SandyGold (Mar 3, 2016)

Mr. Mack is a beautiful boy! I enjoyed reading his thread...I think we are neighbors as your signature pic looks just like Bare Cove where I walk with my dogs. I'm not a Hingham resident but live nearby in Hanover. I'll keep an eye out for Mack next time I walk there! My pup is 14 weeks and I have found it hard to walk two dogs so have avoided going to the park lately. With the warmer weather approaching and my little guy getting bigger I hope to get back to walking soon! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks guys!! It's funny Lynn, we either call him our little lion or our little bear!

Sandygold, that was taken at bears cove! That's too funny that you go there too sometimes!


----------



## JillianAnne (Apr 11, 2016)

Such an adorable puppy! Love that name! Congrats!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Your boys are so cute together. I am glad they are bonding so well. Our goldens are awesome .


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi guys!

It's been a little while since we've been on the forum and it looks like some things have changed! :smile2:

Mack's been doing good! We just finished up a recall class and he did well, but he is in his teenage phase. Our biggest issue is he LOVES people and other dogs so we are working a lot on distractions. I am getting a little nervous about him taking his CGC test because he has trouble holding his position when greeted by people. I think I'm going to try to find a really special treat that I only use for greeting. Anyone else have any tips? He is really sweet and is starting to come out of the independent stage again and is so loving and affectionate. 

We went to the beach yesterday and he loved it! He played in the water, was a little be afraid of the waves at first, and dug a bunch of holes in the sand. I can't wait to bring him back1


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, he's become such a handsome boy, fun day for you all.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

He's growing into such a handsome young man, great photos!.


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

We visited my father in laws pool and Mack spent the whole weekend getting acquainted with the water. It started out as a nervous kind of excitement. He was concerned about the kids being in the water and kept trying to pull them out with his paws. He would pace around the whole pool watching them intently. From there he decided to sit on the first step and after a day of that he was jumping in and retrieving his toys! He still watched the kids very carefully, but enjoyed himself as well. Love this guy!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Oh my goodness! Mack is super handsome! I'd be kissing that little snout all day long!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Mack has grown from such a sweet little guy into a very handsome boy! In the pictures it looks like he is totally devoted to your son. I am so glad. I remember that was important to you when you got Mack. Looks like he's your son's BFF. There is nothing quite as sweet as a little boy with his dog


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

He's so gorgeous, sounds like he had a great time, love the photos!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love this picture, Mack is one boy who knows how to enjoy life. 
Fun day for you all.


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Kalhayd said:


> Oh my goodness! Mack is super handsome! I'd be kissing that little snout all day long!


I do!! :heartbeat


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

G-bear said:


> Mack has grown from such a sweet little guy into a very handsome boy! In the pictures it looks like he is totally devoted to your son. I am so glad. I remember that was important to you when you got Mack. Looks like he's your son's BFF. There is nothing quite as sweet as a little boy with his dog


My son is his #1 person with myself and my daughter as a close second! He cries for my son when he sees him! They are absolutely BFF's. His training is going really well. I am so impressed with him! We just have some puppy to grow out of still, but we are enjoying his antics while they last!


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Walking on water!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great photo!.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

What a great picture! I love watching dogs retrieve from water. There is such joy in them when they do it!


----------



## SandyGold (Mar 3, 2016)

Love the pool pictures! Where are you doing your training? I started with puppy class at petsmart, and that was good. I' m looking to continue his training in the fall. Still haven't done the intermediate class at PetSmart but am wondering what else is available nearby.


----------

